# Agni game review



## sonu1983 (Mar 6, 2008)

I just finished playing this really cool game called Agni. The game is about a woman named Tara who is modeled on Malaika Arora. The gameplay is similar to Evolva in which you can switch between characters. In Agni you can change into three other characters Agni, Ghayab and Adhira. Each have their own special powers. You have to use them according to which power is required to complete a particular task. The levels are very challenging with a few tough puzzles. One has to listen very carefully to the dialogues for clues.


This game is really getting popular in my college where people have even stopped playing counterstrike in order to play it.  played Bhagat Singh a couple of years ago and it was based on the Quake engine. The game was quite popular in the hostel due to the dialogues. Agni seems like a much more professional attempt by an Indian company called Fxlabs in the gaming market. It has a very Indian feel to it, and some of the dialogues still crack me up. 


I’m not sure which engine they have used but it seems be capable of some very nice graphics. I tried the game at 1600x1200 with 4xAA and 16xAF and it ran quite smoothly on a AGP 6600GT. The game is available for less than Rs 549/- from the site.

You can find more Info at *www.fxlabs.com/agni/game_info.html


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 6, 2008)

Heard about this some days ago.But the review is not so nice.(Only 0.5/5) 
Yeah but the graphics are good.


----------



## satyamy (Mar 6, 2008)

nice game 
how to buy it ?


----------



## stalion (Mar 6, 2008)

satyamy said:


> nice game
> how to buy it ?


 
Dude, I played the first few levels of this game and it was sweet. i'm going to complete the rest in this weekend. I downloaded it from here

*www.fxlabs.com/pcgames/product_details.php?item_id=125


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 6, 2008)

Where do I buy it *Offline*?
Croma?


----------



## Pathik (Mar 6, 2008)

Seems like Crap from the reviews..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 6, 2008)

Doesn't look so bad here
*www.gamespot.com/pages/forums/show_msgs.php?topic_id=26274108


----------

